# Guide Data Failing to Update



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm getting the same message on both of my HR20-700's that the guide data has failed to update in the last "X" hours. I have an SL3 configuration. I have checked my signal strength readings on 101 and all appear to be good. I have tried to run a system test on both receivers, but both receivers seem to "lock up" when the reach the 18% completion point. My H21-200 doesn't appear to have this problem. Any suggestions? Any further info needed to assist in diagnosing?


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm getting the same thing on one of my HR23-700 units. Receiving sat info after running setup is hung at 98%


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Me too. Glad to see it's not just me. At least two dvrs.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

My dad called a little while ago, he is seeing the same thing on three of his hr20s. I told him to exit and let it be, I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I called in. Couldn't watch the SD feed of MLB EI. They had me reboot, still had an issue. Had me repeat sat setup and it downloaded guide data then worked fine. On a different DVR, I tried to repeat sat setup without a reboot and it hung at 98. Looks like the combo of reboot then reload guide data works...just can't take a shortcut.

I'm surprised that, while this appears to be affecting multiple users, it doesn't appear to be widespread.


----------



## sko58 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm willing to bet this is more widespread than you might think. I, too, am experiencing this issue with our HR23-700's (x2). A message just popped up again indicating it's been 7 hours since it last received guide data...

There's definitely a problem...


----------



## ilikehd2011 (Apr 3, 2011)

MizzouTiger said:


> I'm getting the same message on both of my HR20-700's that the guide data has failed to update in the last "X" hours. I have an SL3 configuration. I have checked my signal strength readings on 101 and all appear to be good. I have tried to run a system test on both receivers, but both receivers seem to "lock up" when the reach the 18% completion point. My H21-200 doesn't appear to have this problem. Any suggestions? Any further info needed to assist in diagnosing?


I received the same message too. I reauthorized my hr21 & ran a system test.It would get to 18% and stop. After the red button reset i was able to run the system test & everything passed. I haven't had the message since but, I don't know if my receiver is updating.I wrote down how far i could go into the guide & it was 9/19 7:30pm & it haven't updated since.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like it's a widespread problem. Received a message this morning telling me it hadn't been updated in 10hrs. I hit the ok button and went back to watching my early morning program and a few minutes later it popped up and said rebooting should solve the problem. I figured I would wait until I was done and then reboot. The problem this time was when I hit the ok button it rebooted itself!


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I am having the same problem on my HR20-700


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I was getting that on our HR23 yesterday. This morning it rebooted on it's own at around 7am. Since then no more missing guide data messages.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Same issue on my HR24s since yesterday evening HR20 also rebooted itself today i repeated the sat setup on one which resolved it but didn't have time for the others


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Same issues here with my HR20-700 and HR20-100. Got the 920 messages last nite. The cust rep had me reboot my receiver and do a system test. Everything passed and I havent gotten the 920 popup since......but i've noticed since last nite when this was happening i'm stuck on guide data that doesnt go past 9/19 at 730pm. 

So is this a directv problem that we just sit and wait for them to fix or a problem that we can somehow resolve?


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

I still had the issue this morning. The HR20-700 in the bedroom popped up with the message that the guide data had not been updated in several hours and that restarting the receiver should fix it. I hit OK to clear the message and within a few seconds, the receiver rebooted on its own. I manually rebooted the HR20-700 in the living room before I left for work. Didn't get a chance to run the system test after the reboot to see if it was still hanging at 18%.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

How far does everyone's guide data go out til? Mine stuck at 9/19 730pm since this started happening? (even though i'm not getting anymore popups since the reboot last nite)


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I was also getting this error last night. Both my DVRs were on this morning so looks like D* sent a forced reboot overnight.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

gregftlaud said:


> How far does everyone's guide data go out til? Mine stuck at 9/19 730pm since this started happening? (even though i'm not getting anymore popups since the reboot last nite)


My Guide Data stops at 9/19. I got the popup yesterday late afternoon and both my HR24s restarted early this morning. Both fail the system test, mentioning lack of Guide Data telling me to call DirecTV. I'm watching this thread for solutions.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

I had the same problem last Thursday evening on one of my HR20-700s(didn't check the other one). I clicked OK to clear the message and continued watching TV that evening. Left for out of town the next day so was gone all weekend. Returned Monday evening and the message was not there. I will have to check this evening when the lsat reboot was and how far the guide data goes out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just to let you know, some very highly placed people at DIRECTV have been alerted to your concerns. Hopefully it's something we can get taken care of.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I had same thing last night on HR20-700 one time came up just hit ok then,after watching several shows from my list it appeared again.This time with code 920 and said to call customer service.I did call and only having 1 DVR the other boxes are just h boxes.When I called the rep asked if any other tv,s having this problem did check one of the other tv,s but, it seemed alright .The rep said she could do a system check or can wait and see if this repeats again.Told her I,ll wait also I thought it might have been a weather related due to rain in area earlier and did have some freeze up here in the Philadelphia area. Noticed this morning after getting up a little while after the box was on and didn,t see this when I looked at the system earlier.I turned the tv on and just checked for recordings from late last night and all seemed to be there.Checked for possible new update but, still the same from 8/19.After coming here and reading other people having similar problems will now just keep an eye on it and hopefully everything is squared away now.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just to let you know, some very highly placed people at DIRECTV have been alerted to your concerns. Hopefully it's something we can get taken care of.


Thanks, Stuart! Just another example how DBSTalk can save us all time and trouble, and by "all" I mean subscriber and DTV Techs.

We'll stay tuned to this thread.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I had this issue on my HR21-700 yesterday and it was giving me a few 771 errors the day before. I was thinking the DVR was going out, but rebooted it last night after getting the message 2x and after verifying my signal strengths were all between upper 80’s and 100’s. I didn’t watch much TV after the reboot, so I'm not sure if the issue was cleared by a reboot.


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have this issue as well on my HR22-100. I did a reboot this morning after it said there was no update for 10 hours. The system test I ran last night also hung at 18%.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A request for those of you with these issues: 

If your receiver is connected to the internet, please send a report to DIRECTV. This can be accomplished one of two ways:

(1) If you have ever participated in the Cutting Edge program, you have enabled the Miscellaneous Options Menu under Parental, Fav's and Setup. This menu gives you the option to send a report. If you want to enable this menu, do a KEYWORD search for IAMANEDGECUTTER and when it comes up with no content found, exit the search screen.

(2) If you just want to send the report and don't care about the menu, do a KEYWORD search for SENDREPORT and you can send the report that way.

Please report back by posting here with your model number and the report code generated on the screen.

Please PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

By the way, I'm moving this to the HD DVR Forum.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HR20-700 Report# 20110907-3A70
AutoReboot @ 6:07am Central 

HR23-700 Report# 20110907-3520
AutoReboot @ 5:23am Central

Note: Guide extends out to 9/20 6:30pm.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Model: HR20-700
Report: 20110907-11F5

Notes: Received the "guide not updated for 4 hours" message yesterday evening. The receiver was extremely slow to respond to the remote sometimes not getting the commands at all.
Receiver rebooted sometimes last night and is working ok now.


----------



## ilikehd2011 (Apr 3, 2011)

Model # HR21-700
Report # 20110907-26E3


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Report no. 20110907-E9B hr24-100
Diagnostic code 45-074
System test states "critical satellite data not received. Your receiver restarted at 7:33a, today...

Report no. 20110907-1D08 hr24-100
Diagnostic code 45-887
Same test failed, same note

Both running 0x4d1


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Hr20-100

2011097-1626


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

I wish I saw this thread last night. Had the issue with our HR22-100. System test hung at 18% as someone mentioned in an earlier post. Did a reboot, and afterwards the system test passed. No issues since.

Stuart, should I send a diagnostic report even though the issue is no longer present?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

dvdmth said:


> I wish I saw this thread last night. Had the issue with our HR22-100. System test hung at 18% as someone mentioned in an earlier post. Did a reboot, and afterwards the system test passed. No issues since.
> 
> Stuart, should I send a diagnostic report even though the issue is no longer present?


If you can, that would be great.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Will send mine once i get home this evening for all receivers affected
HR24-200
20110907-2D9C


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

Stuart just doing report from my HR20-700 code 20110907-14FF .I think it was sent right said would take a few minutes then when done just said continue and went back to 1st menu just exited out .Checked my guide and it forwards to 9/21 which seems about max or normal.


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

20110907-2fd6 took 24 minutes for it generate and send the report and that's just the *first* -700 unit!
20110907-2C14 &
20110907-2572


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

spaul said:


> Stuart just doing report from my HR20-700 code 20110907-14FF .I think it was sent right said would take a few minutes then when done just said continue and went back to 1st menu just exited out .Checked my guide and it forwards to 9/21 which seems about max or normal.


Yes, that's the way it works. They didn't put a lot of effort into making it pretty.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HR23-700
20110907-28D0

This DVR re-booted on it's own this morning at about 7am eastern and all has been okay since. 

My guide is out to 9-20.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

20110907-3979 for HR22-100


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

HR23-700 reports 20110907-1F88


----------



## needsleepido (Jan 8, 2008)

HR21-100
Report Code: 20110907-3619
Diagnostic Code From System Test: 45-72-329


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

I observed the guide message on my HR20-100 twice yesterday. Rebooted the IRD last night; no more messages. 
Did not see the message on the HR22-100.


----------



## WB3FFV (Mar 2, 2007)

HR22-100
Code 920 Received
Report# 20110907-382D

Now tonight I keep losing sound, but sent the above report right after I received the error code about the missing guide data..


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Hr24-100 #1 Key *20110908-2A72*
System test give Diagnostic Code 45-074
Critical Satellite data not received....
----------------------------------------------------
Hr24-100 #2 Key *20110908-1983*
System test give Diagnostic Code 45-887
Critical Satellite data not received....

Interesting that I get 2 different diagnostic codes. Also note that I Reset unit #1 before running the system test, to see if that might fix things. It didn't.

So I'm still a little concerned about these failed tests since Sunday Ticket is about to start.


----------



## Raidertank (Sep 29, 2009)

itzme said:


> Hr24-100 #1 Key *20110908-2A72*
> System test give Diagnostic Code 45-074
> Critical Satellite data not received....
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ...


you may want to call D*and report the error code 45


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Raidertank said:


> you may want to call D*and report the error code 45


All these issue posts from so many folks tends to make me think I don't necessarily have an alignment or blockage problem. I'll wait to see if Stewart learns anything. If not, I'll call tonight or tomorrow. So far there aren't any channels that I've noticed that are affected by the error code.

Just curious, does anyone know what the 3 digits after code 45-xxx mean?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Someone knows, but I don't think that someone is here on this forum.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I get nervous when I get these kind of errors. I was getting them about a year or two ago and kept thinking it was this one tree. I borrowed all sorts of tree trimming equipment and went to town on that poor tree. No fix. Then DTV sent out a tech who replaced my 5lnb for a slimline 3 (still legacy though), but that fixed the issues. 

I just went out and looked at that tree, and the poor guy started shaking.:grin:


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

20110908-3E97


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

HR20-700
20110907-2837

This is only 1 of 4 DVR's that has the guide error. I have another HR20-700, a HR24-500, and a HR24-200 with no errors.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Haven't had a chance to run a report and post it yet - will do that when I get home from work tonight. But, this morning before I left, I did try runniing a system test again on my bedroom receiver. It hung briefly at 18% but then did finish. Did get an error code though that said the guide data still had not been updated in several hours and to contact DirecTv. I'll run a report and post later today.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Report #20110908-2C28

Just ran a system test and it came back with Diagnostic Code 45-459 "Critical satellite data not received. Your receiver restarted at 6:07 a.m. on Wednesday 9/7 because critical data could not be acquired from the satellite for 12 hours."


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have not seen this error since I reset my HR22-100 yesterday morning. I reset it from the remote instead of the red button on the HR22.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

nike5580 said:


> I have not seen this error since I reset my HR22-100 yesterday morning. I reset it from the remote instead of the red button on the HR22.


When you say error, do you mean the Failed Test in System Test or the Pop-up about not getting Guide data? I have the Failed Test every time, but I haven't seen the pop-up in a couple days.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Model: HR21-700
Report Key: 20110908-25B0
Software Level: 4D1

My DVR rebooted about 45 minutes ago, then I found this thread. Guide data only goes out a few hours right now.

A System Test reported two tests failed with diagnostic code 43-45-986
1. Satellite Dish Alignment Problem
2. Critical Satellite Data Not Received (receiver restarted 5:39am, Wed 9/7)

It's odd that the report didn't show the more recent restart.


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

itzme said:


> When you say error, do you mean the Failed Test in System Test or the Pop-up about not getting Guide data? I have the Failed Test every time, but I haven't seen the pop-up in a couple days.


I have not seen the pop-up for two days, and have not failed the system test.


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Same here


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Everything fixed itself with both my HR24s. Testing shows "All Items OK" and I have guide data into 9/23 (12 days or so).

So there must've been a glitch and my lack of any action saved time for me an DTV... and saved a tree!


----------



## skiingj (Jan 30, 2009)

Any idea what the fix is? I'm still getting the error 920 on both my units. HR24/500 & HR20/700.

I've rebooted the HR24 several times. Now going to reboot the HR20.

Edit: Called Directv and they are sending someone out next week. Not sure it's something they can fix at my house...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A change was made at the system level thanks to your reports, and if it has not been resolved for you, you may have something else going on with your specific installation.


----------



## skiingj (Jan 30, 2009)

Bummer. 

I created the report (20110914-16CC) and sent it up. Called Directv and they had no idea what this report was. They said a tech will be out. Oh well. We will see what they say next week.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The report is for the benefit of the engineers and not for the CSRs.


----------



## skiingj (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like it was a bad LNB for me.


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

HR22/100
Diag code 41-628
Report 20110916-286B 

Only happening on 1 or 4 r receivers.


----------

